

Show HN: Uber surge pricing + Google maps mashup - rabbimarshak
http://www.uphail.com

======
ericpan
Is the Uber pricing working? Sorry if I missed something but it seems stuck at
$7–$9 no matter what start and end destination I use in San Francisco.
Screenshot [http://cl.ly/image/312i1H3g3b2L](http://cl.ly/image/312i1H3g3b2L)

